# Tesco Clubcard Vouchers in Spain



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've had a Tesco Credit Card/Clubcard for years and when I left the UK changed my billing addresses first to my home in the Czech Republic and then to my new home in Spain. The card is chiefly used when I'm in the UK or Gibraltar and UK on-line shopping. I don't pile up megabucks in vouchers but usually accumulate around £40.
Recently it occurred to me that I hadn't received any vouchers for ages so I phoned Tesco Clubcard to ask why. A very pleasant young man who sounded about sixteen told me it was because I lived outside of the UK. When I pointed out that this was absurd as I spent money in the UK and had received my vouchers during the three years I was in Prague he got flustered and passed me on to his Manager who was equally pleasant (and sounded about eighteen). He told me that there were 'facilities' for sending vouchers from the UK to the CR but not to Spain.
I pointed out that the 'facilities' were stamps and post boxes which could actually deliver stuff to Spain and said that I wouldn't let the matter drop. He suggested the issue could be resolved if I had a UK address so I provided him with one so I could get the f***** vouchers!.
It is ridiculous that this could be Tesco policy -that what you can get in one EU state you can't in another. It's true that Tesco exists in the CR (although not as we know it) but I can't see what that's got to do with it as Clubcard vouchers aren't useable there..
So...is there anyone out there who receives Tesco Clubcard vouchers at their Spanish address?


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I've had a Tesco Credit Card/Clubcard for years and when I left the UK changed my billing addresses first to my home in the Czech Republic and then to my new home in Spain. The card is chiefly used when I'm in the UK or Gibraltar and UK on-line shopping. I don't pile up megabucks in vouchers but usually accumulate around £40.
> Recently it occurred to me that I hadn't received any vouchers for ages so I phoned Tesco Clubcard to ask why. A very pleasant young man who sounded about sixteen told me it was because I lived outside of the UK. When I pointed out that this was absurd as I spent money in the UK and had received my vouchers during the three years I was in Prague he got flustered and passed me on to his Manager who was equally pleasant (and sounded about eighteen). He told me that there were 'facilities' for sending vouchers from the UK to the CR but not to Spain.
> I pointed out that the 'facilities' were stamps and post boxes which could actually deliver stuff to Spain and said that I wouldn't let the matter drop. He suggested the issue could be resolved if I had a UK address so I provided him with one so I could get the f***** vouchers!.
> It is ridiculous that this could be Tesco policy -that what you can get in one EU state you can't in another. It's true that Tesco exists in the CR (although not as we know it) but I can't see what that's got to do with it as Clubcard vouchers aren't useable there..
> So...is there anyone out there who receives Tesco Clubcard vouchers at their Spanish address?


Hello Mary....have you been at the sherry again ?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hombre said:


> Hello Mary....have you been at the sherry again ?


No, I had a G&T tonight
Why do you ask???


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I was under the impression that Carrefour was part of tesco's


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> I was under the impression that Carrefour was part of tesco's


Rivals, where they compete head-to-head, as in certain countries like Japan, and certain countries in the Far East and Eastern Europe. Tesco, other than an outlet in Calais in Cité Europe, has no presence in France or Spain.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, I do realise that compared to the issue of pending house demolitions, wars in Afghanistan and elsewhere, this may seem a frivolous thing to get steamed up about.
But it's illogical and illogical things bother me.
I get bothered a lot.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Joppa said:


> Rivals, where they compete head-to-head, as in certain countries like Japan, and certain countries in the Far East and Eastern Europe. Tesco, other than an outlet in Calais in Cité Europe, has no presence in France or Spain.


.........YET!!!!!! Tescos are trying to rule the world, so it wont be long!!

Jo xxxx


----------

